# 1st day with the new Lang Lotsa Pics



## scpatterson (Jun 17, 2009)

Well its been a busy day. I started off at 11 heating up to 350 and spraying water in several times to clean it. 

Then I sprayed 2 cans of Pam inside. Made sure I coated everything. I then ran it with a heavy smoke for about an hour before I started to cook. 

So I ran it for about 8 hours straight including cleaning/seasonong/cooking 

I cooked 8 racks of ribs. 4 baby backs and 4 spares 
3 dozen ABTs stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar, sausage 
a 2 pound fattie. I cut it up once it was complete and added it to my beans with all the trimmings from the rids after I had cooked them for about 4 hours 

I did some Pork Candy, about 12 pieces 
5 pounds of link sausage 

and a big pan of beans, I cooked these in the warmer/cooker and that worked great 

I managed to keep the temps from 225 to 250 with no problems. It was a little slow getting there maybe 1.5 hours but I got it to 200 quick. Dont think I had enough coals when I started becaus as time went on it was much easier to maintain. I kept my stack open the whole time and only moved the dampers on the fire box. It was very easy and to be honest way easier than my chargriller. 

Everything turned out really good and even had some neighbors show up. I even throwed in a frozen apple pie in the warmer box and cooked it through. 

Heres the Pics.....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 17, 2009)

Way to load 'er up, SC! Nice lookin' products, too! That rig will definately attract and feed a good sized crowd.

Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great congrats nice rig and the food looks awesome too


----------



## capt dan (Jun 17, 2009)

No sense in messin around!
I must say I am  jealeous, and impressed. Nicely done!
I would give ya points if they counted  here!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It's  just gonna get easier and easier for ya.
Damned nice rig dude!


----------



## ronp (Jun 17, 2009)

Awsome food man, I'll give you points whether they count or not,


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 17, 2009)

Congratulations on acquiring the Lang :>)  You done good and you must have made a lot of people happy by the looks of what you Smoked.  "Can I have more beans and ribs at my table?"


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice little dinner chow you fixed for yourself!  What did everyone else get to eat? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









WOW! Whatta rig!  Definitely comp quality!  Congratulations!  You should decorate it up and haul it in the 4th of July Parade (if you have one there that is!) while smoking some butts and briskets!


----------



## rickw (Jun 17, 2009)

Super looking rig. Nice looking food too.


----------



## panhead (Jun 17, 2009)

wow i am jealous...i want one too..lol..congratulations on the new rig..i am sure it will give you years of enjoyment..points to you for sure


----------



## bbq ron (Jun 17, 2009)

looking very good, and i know you will enjoy your lang as i do


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 17, 2009)

Both the Lang and the food look great!  Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## div (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel like a baby donkey compared to that thing ...its a monstrosity LoL nice chow and great looking rig ....


----------



## blacklab (Jun 17, 2009)

Man O man!!! What a rig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and your spread. Just looking at it makes think I want some. Congrads!!!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, she is a beauty!
Congrats on your new rig.  Don't think I need to tell you the food looks great at this point, but damn that spread looked great!


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy metal-fab, Batman!!!  That is a MOST impressive rig...way to go!

Food looks very good too...nice to see that someone with a rig that nice knows exactly what to do with it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats!


----------



## bbrock (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrads on your new rig..Looks great did you go down to GA and pick it up? The food looked great as well..


----------



## dingle (Jun 17, 2009)

JEALOUS!! Shouldnt there be a whole lot of people running around, mingling, playing, partying in your yard? Looks like ya cooked enough food to feed an army. Plus...you were just breaking her in?? Very nice!


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 17, 2009)

What everyone else said.



*WOW*


----------



## kingudaroad (Jun 17, 2009)

Dude!!! If your gonna have a humongous smoker, your gonna need a bigger set of tongs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Very nice!!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoa...that is that business! Spank me Louie I want one!


----------



## the iceman (Jun 18, 2009)

Just one question.................. Is it big enough??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			















Nice rig! And tasty looking Q.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh my ... I thought I've seen big rigs, but this is impressive! Really great inaugural smoke, the pics made me drool!

As Capt Dan mentioned earlier, it only gets easier with these rigs and are a pure joy to cook on!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 18, 2009)

All i gotta say is.....OOOOOOO AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 18, 2009)

I drove down Sunday and spent the night and was at the Lang place first thing Monday morning. It was an 11 hour drive one way.


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 18, 2009)

Jst got in from SAMs and pickd up 6 pork butts, 1 pork tenderloin, 1 beef sirloin roast(Never done this type of roast but it had a good price) and some thick chops. I was going to cook all that this weekend but Im going tomorrow to pick up the tin for the roof and have someone coming Saturday to put it on. Im gonna have two canopys put on each side that fold down. Im trying to decide on how to build them. Angle iron of course would work but also thought about some PVC pipe or some 2x2 wood. Im not a welder so the PVC/Wood is something I could do. Any suggestions????

Thanks for all the compliments from everybody. i have not made many posts on here but have spent hours and even days I bet reading the posts on here and have learned tons of tips and tricks and appreciate everyones input...Even the people that is new to smoking have valuable input...Things they tried that didnt work a new recipe. I saw a post a while back on using kool aid in the rub and cant wait to try that...


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 18, 2009)

Isnt she a beauty!


----------



## tsywake (Jun 19, 2009)

Great pics, but in the picture above, what is the purpose of the vent/damper in the bottom of the warming box/vertical smoker?


----------



## the iceman (Jun 19, 2009)

I would think that it allows you to use the two chambers, horizontal/vertical, separately. With it closed only the horizontal section  would be in use.


----------



## tsywake (Jun 19, 2009)

My first thought was that all the smoke escaped through the vertical smoker, but then I saw the pipe coming from the main chamber.  My second thought was that it was the main source of smoke/heat for the vertical chamber.  I second guessed myself enough thinking that you would lose so much heat having to go all the way through the horizontal chamber prior to getting to the vertical chamber.


----------



## harrylips (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to you family.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome looking smoker!


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 19, 2009)

That vent is so you can control the temp in the warmer. The main chamber has a big stack coming out the top just before the heat and smoke enters the warmer. The warmer does run cooler than the rest of the smoker but not by much. It did a great job with the beans and the pie. According to the installed temp gauges I ran 250 on the hot end and 235 on the cooler end and the warmr was about 230. Since it is directly above the firebox it gets radiant heat and then the smoke as it travels through the main chamber......


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty much spot on. It will still have a good amount of heat but you can control more of the smoke with the vent..


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW! What a rig! I haven't been around much lately or had much time to post...but, that thing is just way too beautiful to go without commenting. I'm jealous!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 19, 2009)

Just had a friend of mine show me pictures of his new son.  



Wasn't nearly as impressed with that kid as I am of your new baby.

Congratulation!


----------

